# Dixie Chicks Pose for PETA



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Dixie Chicks pose naked for PETA March 20 - The Dixie Chicks - who took a lot of heat after one member of the group made anti-Bush comments - narrowly averted another controversy with some of their red-blooded fans. The Scoop was startled to learn that the country and western crooners posed for one of those "I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur" ads for People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals - but the ad was never released. THE TRIO POSED in a field of flowers, wearing nothing but blossoms and their strategically placed instruments. A photo of the ad can be seen on the photographer's Web site, sebreephoto.com. It turns out that the Chicks are staunch animal-rights supporters, but at the last minute the group's management put the kibosh on the ad. "The Chicks themselves were lovely about the whole thing, but their management got worried that some of their fans were rifle-toting, Bambi-shooting types who would take offense at an anti-fur, pro-animal message," says a source. "They forbid release of the ad because they were worried about backlash or boycott. They even tried to pay PETA $10,000 to say it never happened." The Chicks' spokeswoman didn't return calls for comment. "They are the Dixie Chicks, not the Stepford Wives," says a PETA spokesman, who confirms that the singers posed for the ad but declined further comment. "Agree with them or not, this trio became a phenomenon because they have country hearts with modern sensibilities and aren't afraid to voice their views. And we hope that one day they'll let us release this ad."


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You have friggin' GOT to be sh*tting me. Doesn't one of the members of the ditsy chicks own a horse ranch. Don't these bimbo's realize that PETA is against all 'enslavement' of animals...including horse ranching.

The funny thing is that they were right. Just look at what has happened to their popularity with just the anti-Bush remarks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How can you tell they are anti bush, I couldn't tell from the pictures!!????
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slammer (Apr 8, 2003)

I used to listen to them until now


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting stuff here on PETA.

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/activistcash/

At the bottom it shows that 2 of the Dixie Chicks payed $10,000 to PETA to NOT run the ad.

But Wait......NO!!!!........not Pamela Anderson too!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Pam has been a PETA 'Ho for a long time now. I think she might have been the original "I'd rather go naked than wear fur" spokesmodel.

Britney Spears recently posed for them as well. :eyeroll:


----------

